

OrientDB: New GraphDB Engine in Beta - espeed
http://nuvolabase.blogspot.com/2013/04/orientdb-new-graphdb-engine-in-beta.html

======
okram
This implementation is a native Blueprints (<http://blueprints.tinkerpop.com>)
implementation.

~~~
currywurst
Kudos on developing such a great API! I always point out to the Blueprints
stack as an example of tastefully designed, masterfully layered API design.

------
Goranek
Comparison OrientDB vs Titan and Neo4j?

~~~
JulianMorrison
Titan is to Neo4j, as Cassandra is to SQLite.

~~~
alok-g
Could you please explain? Am unfamiliar with Cassandra and Titan. :-)

~~~
espeed
Here's last Friday's Titan 0.3 HN announcement that includes info on both:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5462073>

------
lvca
I'm the author. Ask me anything.

~~~
saosebastiao
Have you tried benchmarking against the competition? I would be interested in
seeing the performance advantages and disadvantages.

~~~
alok-g
+1.

I recall seeing older benchmarks with have not been updated since benchmarks
are often controversial. It would still help a lot to have them.

